

Ask HN: Why no mobile redirect for Hacker News? - kripy

I came across the mobile version while searching on the API. There's not even a link in the navigation?!
======
ricardobeat
You mean <http://hn.gethifi.com/> or some other site? There is no official
mobile version afaik.

~~~
kripy
"This is an unofficial API for Y Combinator's HackerNews that was developed
for": <http://ihackernews.com/>.

~~~
ricardobeat
There you have it, it's a third-party site. It's pretty rough actually, the
gethifi one is tons better.

